# Yuppieville -- 5 star chiller from Screaming Dreams Publications



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yuppieville

Frank and Joannie want a better life than the one they currently have in Los Angeles. A quieter life. A safer one, in the sort of place where they can bring up children. So they move out of the city, to the new community of Youngesville, Nevada. Welcome to a brand-new way of life ... and death. Welcome to Yuppieville.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

READ THE FIRST REVIEW -- FIVE STARS

*Tony Richards was born just outside London, England. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. Novels of his are currently available from HarperCollins, Samhain, and Pocket Books, with crime fiction available from Telos, and his shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His work has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker and the British Fantasy awards. When not writing, he likes to cook, fish, practice t'ai chi, and imagine a world where very bad people have a change of heart and take up cooking, fishing, and t'ai chi too*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony -------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Here's the link to all my books on Kindle, both from various publishers and self-published: https://www.amazon.com/author/tonyrichards


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to Steve Upham of Screaming Dreams Publications for getting this book onto Kindle. He's also provided a lot of the covers for my self-published work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work, on Kindle and in print, at my website: http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

News of my latest Kindles always goes out on it first.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yuppieville is based on visits I have made to LA, San Fran, and Nevada.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Yuppieville_ is long overdue for a bump. But here it is!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it a look. Read the UK review (above).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers (and potential ones)!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this chilling tale of suburbia.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first review is 3-stars, but the praise is more like 4 or 5.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once more onto the board.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops, haven't bumped this one for a while. It's had excellent first reviews, both in the States and the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more words.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. More new fiction on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are all these (see my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Novels, novellas, and short story collections, many at the sample price of 99 cents.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... I'll be blogging about it very soon (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection of short stories out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find me on Twitter @ TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a few days of the sale are left.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done on my Raine's Landing series of novels, but Complete Holmes and Three Dozen Terrifying Tales are still on sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is mostly over, but many of my self-published books remain at 99c permanently.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That won't change at any time soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still has not changed.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be new 99c books in 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Futuristic mysteries and superhero fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you have a really good year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The best yet, with any luck.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books for you to look at, including this dark thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book's now out ... sf/detective fiction fusion. I _told _you there was a wide variety of genres in my work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this book already has a great review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come later this month ... a really HUGE book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've more fiction-- short and long -- due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, including novellas and full-length supernatural thrillers like the Raine's Landing novels ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale's still on. But if you prefer pro-published novels, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of my self-published eBooks is over soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end. Really.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but none of my self-published eBooks costs more than $2.99 (plus Amazon's delivery fee) and many of them are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That will always be true.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tony Richards was born just outside London, England. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. Novels of his are currently available from HarperCollins, Samhain, and Pocket Books, with crime fiction available from Telos, and his shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His work has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker and the British Fantasy awards. When not writing, he likes to cook, fish, practice t'ai chi, and imagine a world where very bad people have a change of heart and take up cooking, fishing, and t'ai chi too.*


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope 2016 is your best year ever! Why not?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's already started working well for me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel's almost ready for Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this pro-published one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover is by the wonderful Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And he's done the covers for many of my eBooks here on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come in the near future.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work, Steve. Keep it up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so lucky with the artists that choose to illustrate my work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues to be the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle novels and longer collections are on special offer at the moment. Check out the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get those offers going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And is still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case, guys. And much of the self-published fiction included in this offer first appeared in print, from conventional publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing a great 2018 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be true for a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my longer eBooks are on 99c Special Offer again. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yuppieville has been through several incarnations, and has drawn critical praise.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's on Kindle at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Originally published by Screaming Dreams Publications. And the end of this novel will have you screaming.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Fiendish goings on in a new desert community.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great 2019 to all at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER price at the moment. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good reader.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offers on many of my eBooks are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These 5 books are from established publishers and are not part of my Special Offer. They're still great value, though.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't cancelled my Special Offers yet. So take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer Price is still in effect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment. Supernatural, sf, fantasy ... even crime fiction. Check out the full list (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they are still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still true this month. Most of my books are at the minimum 99c price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to October.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is one of my books from established publishers, and is regularly priced. But almost all of my self-published Kindle books are currently on Special Offer.


----------

